# 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA CA Q-VO WEST COAST TOUR STOP AUGUST,17TH 2014



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

http://s1139.photobucket.com/user/Impalasmagazine/media/Car_Entry_App_2014.jpg.html


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

GET READY 805!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


>


TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> :thumbsup:


 TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT....:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT....:thumbsup:


WHATS UP JAPO...:wave:...TOS GOING TO TAKE MOST MEMBERS AGAIN THIS YEAR...:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

THANKS JAPO......FOR ALL THE CLUB'S SUPPORT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Impalas Magazine...


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

GUADALUPE CC will be there with clean rides. TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

805AFFILIATED said:


> GUADALUPE CC will be there with clean rides. TTT


TTT.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

805AFFILIATED said:


> GUADALUPE CC will be there with clean rides. TTT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> THANKS JAPO......FOR ALL THE CLUB'S SUPPORT!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SANTA MARIA SUNDAY AUGUST 17TH 805 GET READY!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> :thumbsup:


CRUISE NITE...THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW...LETS DO THIS 805!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


> CRUISE NITE...THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW...LETS DO THIS 805!


YES SIR..... JUST GOT BACK FROM THE WEST COAST NATIONALS IN SANTA MARIA THE CRUISE THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW WAS BAD ASS... .LOTS OF LOWRIDERS....


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> YES SIR..... JUST GOT BACK FROM THE WEST COAST NATIONALS IN SANTA MARIA THE CRUISE THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW WAS BAD ASS... .LOTS OF LOWRIDERS....


DAMN BRO...FROM SANTA MARIA TO SACRAMENTO THE NEXT DAY TO SANTA BARBARA THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND....I HOPE YOUR DRIVING THE 4 BANGER AND NOT THE TOUR BUS...:rofl:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN SANTA BARBARA THIS WEEKEND FOR THE NITE LIFE CAR SHOW TAKING PRE-REGISTRATION FOR SANTA MARIA CAR SHOW SUNDAY AUGUST 17TH 2014...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> http://s1139.photobucket.com/user/Impalasmagazine/media/Car_Entry_App_2014.jpg.html
> 
> http://
> i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n556/
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Who would I contact about having my young artist perform at one of your car shows?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

PICAZZO said:


> Who would I contact about having my young artist perform at one of your car shows?


You need to call Mark (408)314-4686


----------



## daddys83bluedemon (Nov 8, 2009)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE TTT! THIS YEAR IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB WANTED TO SHOW DA HOSPITALITY BY THROWING THE BBQ FOR YOU GUYS WHEN U POST UP OUT HERE IN SANTA MARIA SHOWING THE LOVE ORALE


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

TTTuffin:


----------



## smokes805 (Feb 17, 2010)

ONE LIFE CENTRAL COAST CC WILL DEFINETLY SUPPORT WITH SOME RIDES


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

smokes805 said:


> ONE LIFE CENTRAL COAST CC WILL DEFINETLY SUPPORT WITH SOME RIDES


THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT ONE LIFE C.C LET'S MAKE THIS YEAR IMPALAS SANTA MARIA LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW THE BIGGEST FOR THE 805!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> http://s1139.photobucket.com/user/Impalasmagazine/media/Car_Entry_App_2014.jpg.html
> 
> http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n556/
> Impalasmagazine/impalas_santa_maria.jpg[/
> ...


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

oldtown CC will be there good show last year :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo...


YOU KNOW "THE CHOLO DJ" WILL BE IN THE 805!!!!!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

USO WILL BE THERE..:thumbsup:...LETS GET A ROLL CALL ON WHAT CLUBS WILL BE THERE...


----------



## smokes805 (Feb 17, 2010)

smokes805 said:


> ONE LIFE CENTRAL COAST CC WILL DEFINETLY SUPPORT WITH SOME RIDES


 THATS RIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*"805"ROLL CALL:thumbsup:
USO C.C
IMPALAS C.C
ONE LIFE C.C
OLDTOWN C.C
IMPRESSIONS C.C
TOUCH OF STYLE C.C
NITE LIFE C.C
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
THE CHOLO DJ*


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY. MAJESTICS CEN CAL GOING TO HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME. WE DONT NEED TO MAKE MONEY OF OUR OWN PEOPLE COME OUT AND ENJOY FREE FOOD, DRINKS, MUSIC, AWARDS AND WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE.


----------



## impalaking (May 18, 2008)

I will be there with my 63 Impala Hopper..... EL ENEMIGO!!


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bring you Harley, Street Bike, Bicycle, Hot Rod, Lowrider, Truck, SUV, Sport/Muscle Car, Import... ALL WELCOME Come support our 25th anniversary Car Show. 4 DJ, pool & games for kids, Magazine coverage, all welcome, plenty of vendors, raffle.. NO HOP DUE TO INSURANCE ISSUE Category's Cars 59 & below OSC 60-64 0SMF 65-69 OSMF 70-79 SMF 79 & Below Wagon SMF 79 & Below Convertible SMF 80-89 SMF 90-99 SMF 00-14 SMF Euros SMF Import 2dr SMF Import 4dr SMF Sports Cars S,C Muscle Cars S,C Classic Cars 1-3 Under Construction Cars 1-3 Vw’s 1-3 Motorcycle’s Full Size Bikes 1-3 Designer Bikes 1-3 Bikes 16” & below SMF 17” & above SMF 3 wheel bikes SMF Pedal Cars 1-3 Beach Cruisers 1-3 Trucks 50s & below OC 60-69 OC 70-79 OC 80 SMF Full size trucks SMF Mini Trucks SMF Scion Xb SMF Full size suv SMF El Camino SC Vans 1-3 Special Int 1-3


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 805 THIS YEAR


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE & BUDWEISER IS PROUD TO BRING THE 805 THE Q-VO WEST COAST TOUR SUPER FIRME CARSHOW,CONCERT AND HOP!THIS EVENT IS GOING DOWN IN SANTA MARIA CALIFAZTLAN AUGUST,17TH 2014 @ HAGERMANS SPORTS COMPLEX....SO GET YOUR RANFLA AND FAMILIA READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME "CALIFAZTLAN STYLE:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE & BUDWEISER IS PROUD TO BRING THE 805 THE Q-VO WEST COAST TOUR SUPER FIRME CARSHOW,CONCERT AND HOP!THIS EVENT IS GOING DOWN IN SANTA MARIA CALIFAZTLAN AUGUST,17TH 2014 @ HAGERMANS SPORTS COMPLEX....SO GET YOUR RANFLA AND FAMILIA READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME "CALIFAZTLAN STYLE:thumbsup:


TTT...FOR THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE Q~VO WEST COAST TOUR COMING TO THE 805!


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE & BUDWEISER IS PROUD TO BRING THE 805 THE Q-VO WEST COAST TOUR SUPER FIRME CARSHOW,CONCERT AND HOP!THIS EVENT IS GOING DOWN IN SANTA MARIA CALIFAZTLAN AUGUST,17TH 2014 @ HAGERMANS SPORTS COMPLEX....SO GET YOUR RANFLA AND FAMILIA READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME "CALIFAZTLAN STYLE:thumbsup:


BUDWEISER?????? IM THERE.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *"805"ROLL CALL:thumbsup:
> USO C.C
> IMPALAS C.C
> ONE LIFE C.C
> ...


*SPECIAL APPEARANCE THIS YEAR @ THE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW SUNDAY AUGUST 17,2014:thumbsup:
*


----------



## tilted65 (May 23, 2011)

See you soon bro....


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

how much is it to enter bikes


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> how much is it to enter bikes


BIKE PRE-REG $20.00 DAY OF SHOW $30.00 DOLLARS CARS PRE-REG $30.00 DAY OF SHOW IS $40.00 DOLLARS CARS & TRUCKS RECEIVED 2 WRISTBANDS


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

tilted65 said:


> See you soon bro....


COOL.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oldtown63 said:


> oldtown CC will be there good show last year :thumbsup:


TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*GET YOUR REGISTRATION FORM IN PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS AUGUST 11TH 2014:thumbsup:


*


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*I HAVE BEEN ASKED BY SEVERAL INDIVIDUALS TO MAIL THEM PRE-REGS PLEASE PM IF YOU OR ANYONE ELSE WOULD LIKE US TO MAIL THEM SOME.*


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT..
.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.. see you there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> TTT.. see you there.. :thumbsup:


We Will Be Accepting Pre-Registration This Weekend @ The Oldies Show in San Fernando Valley For The Santa Maria Show August 17th Pre-Reg Deadline For the Santa Maria Show is August 10th..You Don't Want to Miss this Show


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

CAMARADAS DE LA COSTA CENTRAL WILL BE THERE


ImpalasMagazine said:


> IT'S GOING DOWN IN THE 805 THIS YEAR


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt. Smiley and I will be up to help Mark and staff out with this show!! Met alot of cool people last year and enjoyed it!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt. Smiley and I will be up to help Mark and staff out with this show!! Met alot of cool people last year and enjoyed it!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*IMPALAS 2014 SANTA MARIA SUPER CAR SHOW HOTEL INFORMATION!

MOTEL 6 SANTA-MARIA
2040 N.PREISKER LANE
SANTA MARIA,CA 93454
(805)928-8111

SINGLE ROOM $89.99 PLUS TAX
DOUBLE ROOM $95.99 PLUS TAX

RADDISSON HOTEL SANTA MARIA
3455 SKYWAY DRIVE
SANTA MARIA,CA 93455
(805)928-8000
"YOU MUST MENTION IMPALAS BLOCK TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT RATE"
SATURDAY NIGHT ROOMS ARE $159.00 PLUS TAX......*


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


ITS ALMOST THAT TIME...:yes:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> ITS ALMOST THAT TIME...:yes:


 TOUCH OF STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT , SEE YOU THERE !!:wave:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT , SEE YOU THERE !!:wave:


IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW AGAIN, THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORT THIS YEAR SHOW!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird said:


> ttt. Smiley and I will be up to help Mark and staff out with this show!! Met alot of cool people last year and enjoyed it!!




Let Smiley know that there's going to be a tweaking contest...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj gonna be in the house. I got them flash drives $40-$80


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

? great show 


Ontario classics car club


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*ICE CHEST WILL BE ALLOWED ONLY WITH WATER AND SODA NO ALCOHOL WILL BE ALLOWED TO BE BROUGHT IN AND IT WILL BE CONFISCATED:thumbsup:

GATES WILL OPEN FOR MOVE-IN ON SUNDAY 6AM-11AM DAY OF SHOW!
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION PLEASE CALL (408)314-4686 
*


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

HOP INFO?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

El Socio 8005 said:


> HOP INFO?


Call Mark @ (408)314-4686


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Call Mark @ (408)314-4686


Thanx for the quick reply


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *IMPALAS 2014 SANTA MARIA SUPER CAR SHOW HOTEL INFORMATION!
> 
> MOTEL 6 SANTA-MARIA
> 
> ...



TTT.....13 MORE DAYS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Endless Passion Bakersfield chapter gonna try to be there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*WE ARE RECEIVING LOT'S OF PRE-REG FOR THE SANTA MARIA SHOW!!!!!THE DEADLINE FOR PRE-REG IS MONDAY AUGUST 11TH... WE WILL BE @ THE "IMPRESSIONS 6TH ANNUAL SUMMER SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN SANTA MARIA PICKING UP ANY LAST PRE-REGISTRATION IF YOU NEED A FORM PLEASE EMAIL MARK @[email protected] OR CALL (408)314-4686:thumbsup:

YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW
*


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *ICE CHEST WILL BE ALLOWED ONLY WITH WATER AND SODA NO ALCOHOL WILL BE ALLOWED TO BE BROUGHT IN AND IT WILL BE CONFISCATED:thumbsup:
> 
> GATES WILL OPEN FOR MOVE-IN ON SUNDAY 6AM-11AM DAY OF SHOW!
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION PLEASE CALL (408)314-4686
> *


TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

THANX MARK TEAM HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS WILL BE AT THE HOP!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

El Socio 8005 said:


> THANX MARK TEAM HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS WILL BE AT THE HOP!


:worship:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *IMPALAS 2014 SANTA MARIA SUPER CAR SHOW HOTEL INFORMATION!
> 
> MOTEL 6 SANTA-MARIA
> 2040 N.PREISKER LANE
> ...


*MAKE SURE TO BOOK YOUR ROOM THE HOTELS WILL SELL OUT!!!!!*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

El Socio 8005 said:


> THANX MARK TEAM HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS WILL BE AT THE HOP!


GOING TO BE A GOOD HOP!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> GOING TO BE A GOOD HOP!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*ON DISPLAY NEXT SUNDAY AUGUST 17TH @ HAGERMAN SPORT COMPLEX THE IMPALAS SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:

"TROKITA LOCA"
*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

WE WILL BE IN SANTA MARIA TODAY & TOMORROW PICKING UP PRE-REG FOR THE "SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW NEXT SUNDAY"IF YOU NEED TO REGISTER YOU'RE CAR OR BIKE YOU CAN CALL MARK @ (408)314-4686 HE CAN HELP YOU WITH PRE-REG IS $30.00 DOLLARS FOR CARS & TRUCKS AND $20.00 FOR BIKES...DAY OF SHOW REGISTER FOR CARS & TRUCKS IS $40.00 DOLLARS AND $30.00 FOR BIKES......YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

If you haven't been to an Impalas Magazine show, don't miss this one.......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*TTT

CRUCEROS CC ..... All Pre Reg and ready to go.... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*ALSO ON DISPLAY THIS SUNDAY IN SANTA MARIA "TRINO ALFARO & IMPALAS MAGAZINE MODEL JAMIE DUARTE":thumbsup:

"CHERRY 64"
*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

"*ALBERT CASILLAS 1962"IMPALA FROM ROLLERZ ONLY
*

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE:worship:*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *IMPALAS 2014 SANTA MARIA SUPER CAR SHOW HOTEL INFORMATION!
> 
> MOTEL 6 SANTA-MARIA
> 2040 N.PREISKER LANE
> ...


*6.....MORE DAYS:thumbsup:*


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*FIRST TIME ON DISPLAY IN THE 805 "HAMMERS FROM REZMADE C.C"

*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *IMPALAS 2014 SANTA MARIA SUPER CAR SHOW HOTEL INFORMATION!
> 
> MOTEL 6 SANTA-MARIA
> 2040 N.PREISKER LANE
> ...


*5 DAYS LEFT.......MOTEL 6 SANTA MARIA ONLY HAS 5 ROOMS LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
"THE HOTELS WILL SELL OUT THIS WEEKEND MAKE SURE YOU BOOK YOUR ROOM FOR THE SANTA MARIA SUPER CAR SHOW HOP & CONCERT:wave:
*


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *ALSO ON DISPLAY THIS SUNDAY IN SANTA MARIA "TRINO ALFARO & IMPALAS MAGAZINE MODEL JAMIE DUARTE":thumbsup:
> 
> "CHERRY 64"
> *


GOING TO HAVE SOME TOP SHOW CARS AND HOPPERS IN THE 805!


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> GOING TO HAVE SOME TOP SHOW CARS AND HOPPERS IN THE 805!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *IMPALAS 2014 SANTA MARIA SUPER CAR SHOW HOTEL INFORMATION!
> 
> MOTEL 6 SANTA-MARIA
> 2040 N.PREISKER LANE
> ...


*THE MOTEL 6 SANTA-MARIA IS SOLD OUT!!!!!!*


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

*
*[/QUOTE]
FOR ANYONE THAT'S ENTERING A VEHICLE YOU CAN BRING ICE CHEST WITH SODAS AND WATER ONLY!....NO BEER WILL BE ALLOWED INTO THE SHOW...YOUR VEHICLE WILL BE SEARCHED AT THE GATE!...THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN ON SITE....THANK YOU IMPALAS MAGAZINE STAFF


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

Beer and low lows.... Sounds like a good car show to me.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*THREE DAYS AWAY,SHINE UP THOSE RIDES......CLEAN THOSE WHITEWALLS....:biggrin:
GATES FOR MOVE-IN WILL OPEN @ 6AM-11AM SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW.......
EVENT STARTS AT 12PM-6PM...LAST YEAR SHOW WAS GREAT......WANT A GOOD SPOT TO CHILL GET THERE EARLY:thumbsup:
*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

hno:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *THREE DAYS AWAY,SHINE UP THOSE RIDES......CLEAN THOSE WHITEWALLS....:biggrin:
> GATES FOR MOVE-IN WILL OPEN @ 6AM-11AM SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW.......
> EVENT STARTS AT 12PM-6PM...LAST YEAR SHOW WAS GREAT......WANT A GOOD SPOT TO CHILL GET THERE EARLY:thumbsup:
> *


CRUISE NIGHT TOMORROW SAT, NIGHT ON BROADWAY....EVERYONE MEETS AT JC PENNYS PARKING LOT AROUND 8:30PM....GET YOUR CARS READY FOR THE CRUISE AND THE SHOW!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

Can we take grills ??


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

tone loc said:


> Can we take grills ??


 PROPANE GRILLS ONLY!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> PROPANE GRILLS ONLY!


What are those? WERE THE HOME OF SANTA MARIA STYLE BBQ!! WITH OAK WOOD NOT PROPANE!


----------



## sapo805 (Feb 16, 2012)

How much to get in for adults and kids?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can we register day of show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Can we register day of show


Yes you can


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

sapo805 said:


> How much to get in for adults and kids?


$20 dollars for adults kids 10 & under Free! SHOW STARTS SUNDAY @ 12PM-6PM
@ HAGERMAN SPORTS COMPLEX 3300 SKYWAY DRIVE SANTA-MARIA CA.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BEST OF SHOW N 1ST PLACE SEE YOU IN SAN JOSE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1st place SEMI CUSTOM ...................... AS OF SIC PRODUCTION sayin himself it was bein place under full custom because of mods. Wat happen lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 1st place SEMI CUSTOM ...................... AS OF SIC PRODUCTION sayin himself it was bein place under full custom because of mods. Wat happen lol


 you lucky bird made a radilcal class for zeke or else u would have taken 2nd. you won 1st in full custom you. should open you ears when your hangin in front of the stage all day


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

Props to Mark and Impalas Magazine for making a great show to the Central Coast... :thumbsup:
Hope to see the magazine in circulation again soon...


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

PERRO62 said:


> Props to Mark and Impalas Magazine for making a great show to the Central Coast... :thumbsup:
> Hope to see the magazine in circulation again soon...


X2


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

It was a good show had a GOODTIME out there...met some cool gente ...Mark and his people were very welcoming great show Impalas Mag....

Goodtimes CC


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> you lucky bird made a radilcal class for zeke or else u would have taken 2nd. you won 1st in full custom you. should open you ears when your hangin in front of the stage all day



:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

smiley`s 84 fetwood said:


> you lucky bird made a radilcal class for zeke or else u would have taken 2nd. you won 1st in full custom you. should open you ears when your hangin in front of the stage all day


 your talkin to zek dont know if u know n we wernt hanging by the stage all day homie. We had a youngster collecting our winning so we could pack up. I totally understand the system but I would like to see the other trikes who placed over ours.


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

How do you have an Impalas Magazine car show when there is no Impalas magazine? 


ImpalasMagazine said:


> *ALSO ON DISPLAY THIS SUNDAY IN SANTA MARIA "TRINO ALFARO & IMPALAS MAGAZINE MODEL JAMIE DUARTE":thumbsup:
> 
> "CHERRY 64"
> *


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

jerry62 said:


> How do you have an Impalas Magazine car show when there is no Impalas magazine?


JERRY WE ARE STILL DOING THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE BUT JUST PRINTING TWO MAGAZINE A YEAR NOW. INSTEAD OF 4 MAGAZINE A YEAR.AND DOING FOUR SHOWS A YEAR IN CALIFORNIA ONLY.IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION CALL US @(408)314-4686 THANKS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *ALSO ON DISPLAY THIS SUNDAY IN SANTA MARIA "TRINO ALFARO & IMPALAS MAGAZINE MODEL JAMIE DUARTE":thumbsup:
> 
> "CHERRY 64"
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

PERRO62 said:


> Props to Mark and Impalas Magazine for making a great show to the Central Coast... :thumbsup:
> Hope to see the magazine in circulation again soon...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> JERRY WE ARE STILL DOING THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE BUT JUST PRINTING TWO MAGAZINE A YEAR NOW. INSTEAD OF 4 MAGAZINE A YEAR.AND DOING FOUR SHOWS A YEAR IN CALIFORNIA ONLY.IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION CALL US @(408)314-4686 THANKS


Qvo mark was a nice show see u guys next year


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

No PICS......


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

Latin empire central coast had a Firme time thanks impalas magazine for a good turn out see you next time


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


I guess these were the only rides worth showing..... south side came in and stole the show. Props to them some of the best cars around hands down, but there were other cars worth showing too


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WOULD LIKE TO GIVE THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPPORTED THIS YEAR SANTA-MARIA SHOW AND TO ALL THE HOPPER''S FOR DOING THERE THING. WE WILL BE POSTING UP LOST'S MORE PICTURES OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS.AND WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

GOOD SHOW TEAM HHH HAD A GOODTIME AND ALL THE HOPPERS GOT PAID GOOD SHIT MARK SEE U NEXT YEAR


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Lowrod deuce said:


> I guess these were the only rides worth showing..... south side came in and stole the show. Props to them some of the best cars around hands down, but there were other cars worth showing too


sorry buddy we are not from south side, they do have some of the baddest cars around, but we just a group of friends from no club


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

no joke said:


> sorry buddy we are not from south side, they do have some of the baddest cars around, but we just a group of friends from no club


Club or not them rides are dope as fuckkkk


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

Lowrod deuce said:


> I guess these were the only rides worth showing..... south side came in and stole the show. Props to them some of the best cars around hands down, but there were other cars worth showing too


Much Prop to these dudes who built some BADD ASS beautiful rides and are some cool guys.... :thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


Got to talk to A Couple Of These Guys. Totally Cool And Humble. Really nice cars.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Where is the San Jose show being held at?


----------

